# Suture Removal -ICD-9 code V58.32



## dballard2004 (Jan 5, 2011)

We report ICD-9 code V58.32 for suture removal.  Would you also add a secondary for the open wound as well?  

A provider of mine feels that the wound code will be necessary in order to be reimbursed for the V code.  I think that wound would be considered healed by the removal of the sutures.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Cheri CPC (Jan 7, 2011)

If you put the sutures in they must come out...  at no charge. If you are removing sutures another provider placed, then an E/M code. I would just use the V58.32, it is what it is! -you are correct, you would no longer code an open wound code as it no longer exists.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,
Suture removal -V58.32 as a primary one, i think there is no need of coding the open wound as it no longer exits. 

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

